# Hilding Rosenberg (1892-1985)



## Chordalrock

Apparently a big name in Sweden, but woefully little known elsewhere. 

Some biographical information based on what I've read:

He was born in a southern Swedish village, in a cottage, to a gardener and his wife. His father sang in the church choir. They had a piano and small Hilding soon showed remarkable talent on it. He seems to have wanted and received a violin (material poverty didn't mean cultural poverty, and instruments were cheaper than these days). He was a good improviser on the church organ. He was accepted into Stockholm's conservatory to study composition, but decided to focus more on conducting instead. He also devoured classic literature, philosophy, and took part in the concert life of the city.

As a composer and man he wasn't interested in fame or fashion, nor even originality as such, he saw the ideal composer as a humble craftsman and had high moral, musical, and intellectual standards for himself and others. He sometimes composed almost Romantic period music and sometimes atonal, though to me his last seven string quartets are his most interesting achievement, where he basically takes the darker, more chromatic aspects of Bartok's later string quartets and creates complex masterpieces out of that style. We're fortunate to have a recording of his complete string quartets (most easily available digitally).


----------



## Sloe

My favourite works by him are the third, fourth and fifths symphonies and they seem to be his most well known works. I would say war horses in Sweden.
The fourth and fifth symphonies have lots of singing.


----------



## Medtnaculus

His pianoworks are superb. I love the impressionistic vibes I get from some pieces. Never got around to listening to his symphonies so perhaps I'll do it now.


----------



## Pugg

Up for 15 minutes and learned a new name already, thanks for posting.


----------



## hpowders

Listen to his two piano concertos. Excellent works!!!


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> My favourite works by him are the third, fourth and fifths symphonies and they seem to be his most well known works. I would say war horses in Sweden.
> The fourth and fifth symphonies have lots of singing.


His fifth is indeed very appealing.


----------



## Kivimees

My meager collection contains only this:









It's very good.


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> My meager collection contains only this:
> 
> View attachment 90731
> 
> 
> It's very good.


Have you heard the 2 piano concertos, Kivimees?


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> Have you heard the 2 piano concertos, Kivimees?


I have not, but I noticed your recommendation above and put them on my list. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> I have not, but I noticed your recommendation above and put them on my list. :tiphat:


Okay. I will test you sometime unannounced in the future.


----------



## Pugg

Kivimees said:


> My meager collection contains only this:
> 
> View attachment 90731
> 
> 
> It's very good.


Thanks you very much for this tip. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Chordalrock

The complete string quartets - all twelve of them plus some extras - are only ten dollars on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015PGVQ1A/


----------



## ronaldgeorge

I have only recently discovered Rosenberg and his Symphonies and piano works are both modern and lyrical. If you don't mind singing, the 4 is excellent.


----------



## Pugg

ronaldgeorge said:


> I have only recently discovered Rosenberg and his Symphonies and piano works are both modern and lyrical. If you don't mind singing, the 4 is excellent.


Singing makes them even more attractive!!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Listen to his two piano concertos. Excellent works!!!


Worth a bump.


----------

